# How to post video



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2018)

I have a video on my iPhone can’t seemed to post it what do I need to do?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2018)

If it's a video you have taken with your phone, you'll need to upload it to a video hosting site, such as Youtube, and once uploaded there, click the Share button and get the embed code. Once you have that code, you can paste it here.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 8, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> If it's a video you have taken with your phone, you'll need to upload it to a video hosting site, such as Youtube, and once uploaded there, click the Share button and get the embed code. Once you have that code, you can paste it here.



Thanks I'll see what I can do, not too knowledgable in this area.


----------



## Dub (Mar 14, 2018)

thanks for the tip


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> If it's a video you have taken with your phone, you'll need to upload it to a video hosting site, such as Youtube, and once uploaded there, click the Share button and get the embed code. Once you have that code, you can paste it here.



There's no more embed code on You Tube,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 14, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> There's no more embed code on You Tube,,,,



Sure there is.

How To Embed Youtube Videos

Once you have found the video on Youtube you're interested in sharing to this site, do the following.

1. Below the video you want to share, click the SHARE button. 


2. Once clicked, another box will pop up. Now click the EMBED button.


3. After clicking the EMBED button, another box will appear for you to COPY the EMBED code.


Of course, when it appears, you will now want to click the COPY button to copy the code for pasting (EMBEDDING) it here on this site. Once copied, the EMBED code will be highlighted in blue. 


You may also change a few options here. Just be sure to copy the EMBED code AFTER you have made any changes.

-----------------------------------------------

How To Embed Vimeo Videos

1. On the video you would like to share from Vimeo, click the SHARE button located at the top right corner of the video. It's the bottom button that looks like a paper airplane.


2. Once clicked, another box will pop up allowing you to copy the EMBED code.


Now click anywhere in the box containing the EMBED code. After doing so, the EMBED code will now be highlighted in blue. 


Now right-click on this blue code with your mouse and select Copy from the options that appear in the mouse menu. Once copied, come back here and paste that code into your post.

Also, once the EMBED code box appears, you may also click + Show more options to customize how you would like the video to appear.



Once you click that button, you'll have a few extra options to customize how you would like the video to display in your post.



Remember, you cannot directly upload videos to this site. You have to embed them by getting the embed code from the site that the video is hosted on. If you have videos on your phone you would like to post here, you must first upload it to a video hosting site. Once uploaded there, get the embed code to post here.

Hope this helps all of you who are having a hard time understanding how to do this. Good luck!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2018)

I'll have to try it again but on my tablet there's no option for me to embed,,,, there used to be,,,, I've had several other people here saying the same thing,,,, now maybe from a desktop it's that way,,,, I hadn't had a problem posting music videos here forever,,,, and then,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2018)

That must be on a desktop,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 14, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> That must be on a desktop,,,,



Yes, the instructions I posted above are for the desktop. I just checked to see if I could post a video from my iPad, and the embed option isn't available there. Give me some time and I'll try to find a work around for y'all to be able to post from a mobile device. I'll add it to the instructions above once I figure it out. That is if I figure anything out


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, the instructions I posted above are for the desktop. I just checked to see if I could post a video from my iPad, and the embed option isn't available there. Give me some time and I'll try to find a work around for y'all to be able to post from a mobile device. I'll add it to the instructions above once I figure it out. That is if I figure anything out



I even went to desktop on Google,,,, nothing,,,, tried looking at Vimeo as an app,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 14, 2018)

Pheeew! Cmp1, I went ahead and created a guide for the different steps, just for you! You may see it here http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=11136543&postcount=1

Hopefully that will be helpful to others as well.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 15, 2018)

Nice work Silver Britches - thanks for helping everybody with this.
DJ


----------

